# What is your dog's favorite fruit/vegetable?



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

What fruit or vegetable does your dog love the most?

*Apples*
*Carrots*
*Berries*
*Pineapple
Strawberry
Bananas
Peaches
Cucumber
Parsley
Spinach
Other , please specify*

..so much for making this into a poll. I'm a dummy

Ninas is apples... I think.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Conan loves 
- Bananas
- Apples 
- Blue Berries
- Strawberries

Reina 
- Apples
- Pears
- Green Beans 
- Blue Berries
- Strawberries

Pepper
- Green Beans
- Oranges
- Blue Berries
- Strawberries


I haven't given them to my puppy Presa or my Mali yet


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

There are only a food human foods that Vendetta will eat. They are eggs, yogurt(plain), cheez-it crackers I gave her one and she went NUTS lol. Oh she will eat a peant or two but she only does that so the other dogs won't get it. She perfers her dog food.


Now Mikado would eat anythng and everything. Apples, Oranges, pineapples, pumpkin, squash, beets, carrots, eggs, yogurt, all meat ( vendetta won't touch the stuff).


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia loves peaches and cucumbers, Marley well he'll eat anything. He used to pic hobinaros of our bush and eat them ouch! He'd chew then spit it out over and over till it's gone lol


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Duece loves :
Celery
Carrots (which he couldn't have for a while but re-introduced and he missed them lol)
Bananas ( he gets 1 any mornin I take him with me to get my coffee & I feed it to him
in front of the grocery store while I wait and passerbys find it amusing )
Apples
Cantaloupe
pears
Squash


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

carrots, green beans and oranges!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Neela loves her green beans... 
Jarvis and Indigo dig the carrots
The puppies and mable... if it hasn't ever moved by its self while it was alive they won't eat it.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Neela loves her green beans...
> Jarvis and Indigo dig the carrots
> The puppies and mable... if it hasn't ever moved by its self while it was alive they won't eat it.


So do they eat bugs too???? LOL


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

we live in florida aka bug haven... I definitely have to stay on my P's and Q's for bugs... it kicks in their "prey mode" lmfao


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> we live in florida aka bug haven... I definitely have to stay on my P's and Q's for bugs... it kicks in their "prey mode" lmfao


When Loca was still with us she'd try to pounce on every living thing she saw... :O

And CHINO.. man... He ate a garden spider one time, or at least picked it up, started chewing on it and spit it out, words couldnt describe the face he made almost like "I need a toilet!!"


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

StaffyDaddy said:


> When Loca was still with us she'd try to pounce on every living thing she saw... :O
> 
> And CHINO.. man... He ate a garden spider one time, or at least picked it up, started chewing on it and spit it out, words couldnt describe the face he made almost like "I need a toilet!!"


Even though she's deathly allergic to them Neela lives to catch house flies. Jarvis is pretty good at that too... The puppies seem to think even the tree frogs are supposed to be appetizers. I can't count how many frogs I've had to fish out of their mouths. Neela likes spiders too... one night I let her out for potty time (country you can't see shiz at night) and neela who never leaves the yard...disappeared (with her issues health and temperament wise my heart was in my throat)... twenty minutes into my search...she was still in the yard (must've been hanging out in the woods) and sauntered up to the front porch with a swollen face... idk if it was a snake or if it was a spider, but I watched her right side of her face swell 3 times the size of her left.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Gosh you guys are making a yard undesirable, cause I know this boy is going to love chasing and catching anything that moves out there ...... I'm going to be worried sick


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Ruby loves most veggies - inc lettuce ribs. Won't eat ginger LOL but follows me around for banana! Broccoli, zucchini, carrot, grapefruit, habanero cheetos - all yum!


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Akasha loves frozen carrots, apples w/ Peanut Butter, Oranges, Broccoli, green beans. 

We've tried Bananas but she doesn't like them. She squishes the banana into the kitchen floor, licks it for 3 minutes then walks away.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

mine love apples and carrots
I have an apple tree and the dogs will take apples right off of the tree.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Sasha loves Peanut butter. 

I feel she'll eat anything and love it the same though.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Apples. The red ones.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

carrots
strawberries
watermelon
cantalope
honeydew
cucumbers
blackberries
raspberries

fruit and vegtables are the only human foods peanut has ever had they are a super special treat to him

Peanuts newest fruit is bananas. he discovered my husbands bananas himself. he started to lick the rind so josh gave him a piece he was such a happy boy!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Ive only given Enzo carrots, bananas, and apples and he loves them. Ive been thinking about trying some other fruits/veggies but not sure what I want to try next


----------



## AussiePit (Oct 16, 2009)

Slash only eats fruit and veg if its mixed with other food. . . she loves cheese but she will do practically anything for cheese.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

lol if im eating somthing and enjoying it, bam wants to try it.

he's wanted to try pickles, olives, peperoccinis, and alot of random stuff.

i think he likes variety, he might spit it out, but he always wants to try it


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

o, angel, angel will eat anything with butter in it and beg for more.

mashed potates, fried fish, broccolli, anything.....butter is a condement in her doggy heaven


----------



## AussiePit (Oct 16, 2009)

slash likes variety. Once she finishes a bag of food i have to buy another brand or I have trouble getting her to eat.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

bananas, I have Toby and he even knows what they are when you spell them now, he loves bananas


----------

